# Steering wheel control button issues 2011 Altima



## salo21 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a 2011 Altima 2.5 SL that the some of the audio buttons and cruise buttons are not working. This car was in an accident previously and the steering wheel bag did deploy. The person who fixed the car did not replace the drivers steering wheel bag. However, when I bought the car all the controls on the steering wheel worked. About a few weeks ago the Volume up button for the radio did not work so I shut the car off and turned it back on and the button began to work again. When it did not work again, I tried the same thing with no luck this time. Since then I have noticed more buttons do not work such as the source button, Volume Up and now also the cruise control. So here is what is wierd, the lights for the buttons work, the
the channel preset changing button "down" works, the Horn works and the Volume down but everything else nothing.

I was thinking that it might be the steering wheel cover and controls since the airbag went off before but I replaced that with an all new cover and controls just to have the same buttons work and not work on the new cover.

I have read that the clock spring could be the issue but if that was the case would the horn and some of the other controls still work? I also tried to locate a fuse for the cruise control thinking that if some of these buttons were on the same circuit. However I can not find a fuse that is dedicated to the crusie control.


Anybody have any thoughts or things to try????


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

The steering wheel audio controls are wired through the spiral cable, when a vehicle is in an accident the spiral cable also transfers the signal from the AirBag Diagnostic Meter to the individual Airbag Modules. A vehicle that new surprises me that they did not replace the driver's airbag. Your insurance company should be notified of the situation as well, there are clauses in insurance for vehicles that are missing safety equipment. 

Back to the point, your spiral cable is likely the culprit. Not a cheap part, but not safe to not have that module installed either. Odds are they didn't replace the seat belts or diagnostic meter either. I would definitely have this inspected.


----------

